# TANK



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well I figured I'd throw up some more pics of the rhom... He is eating WHATEVER I put in the water with him and has completely healed, minus the chin! It has gotten better with the help of salt and melafix but I really dont see it ever healing completely as this fish is nuts.... he chases nonstop, its gotten to the point that when I walk by I have to stop just so he will... otherwise he comes cruising into the end of the tank- sometimes full blast- I just cleaned the tank and added new peat, which is why the water is real brown right now---























and this shows his bad eye... I would guess he has somewhere between 10-20% vision out of the eye---


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That Rhom is menacing!! Just an absolute monster!








Definitley one of the best on the forums.

Look at the back on him!! What do you estimate it's total height is?
I would guess 12-13" at it's highest point easily!

Insane


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Shepp- I would say his actual body height is around 10"+... from dorsal to anal fin hes def around a foot or so... hes gonna get bigger/fuller


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

That Rhom is awesome. I hope mine will do that someday! That one is a very expensive fish, though.

Ash has one 12 inch Peru Rhom for $350. I was really, really tempted. One day I will get a big Rhom like that.


----------



## moonerlee (Jul 19, 2007)

that guy is a beast thanks for sharing kingofkings


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

look at that high back


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

That rhom is amazing man highest back ive seen


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

nice rohm king


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That rhom is amazing looking congrats


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks much better than when you got him KOK. Beautiful specimen. Im really not much of a rhom guy but seeing that beast makes any P lover want one. Insanely cool looking fish.


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

That bad boy is HUGEEEE...Great looking rhom my friend


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

I agree with the rest. Awesome mean looking Rhom you have King. Nice pick up.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

damn thats a beautiful rhom...how big is he again?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

piranah4life44 said:


> damn thats a beautiful rhom...how big is he again?


he is at the 15" mark give or take... i found out last night his fav food is smelt- he has eaten whatever i throw in and he already had 2 jumbo shrimp in him but he was chasing me real hard so i decided to throw him in a 5-6in smelt--- he sucked it down whole, real fast--- usually he sniffs the food out but with smelt he bolts right over to it and takes it down

thanks for all the comments- he is an amazing fish!


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

nice fish


----------



## Suriname (Oct 6, 2006)

RBPFan said:


> nice fish


Damnnnn







Thats A big Rhom 
Nice man Realy looks Like a killer in the water 
you probaply gotha feed him big time


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Snapped a couple after he sucked down a big smelt tonight... thought they turned out pretty good- wish i could do a vid for you guys... i should check into it-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice pics .. a vid would be awsome check into it

Both of the piranhas youve had are my favorite fish on here. I loved the vinny but Tank is just over the top and I think its the best piranha on here


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

very nice









what do you mean when you say you just added new peat???


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

peat granules in the filter.... softens the water... lowers ph... suppose to replicate the waters of the amazon--- it darkens the water up to, which is why the water looks so dark-


----------



## bamdad (Aug 6, 2007)

damn im jelouse, why cant i get one of these?







(


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ill post some more pics when I can find my damn card!! hes really getting thick and his chin is getting alot better--- still one crazy fish-


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

STUNNING


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

that guy looks pretty damn CLEAN!!!

nice pick-up


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks doc--- its amazing how much he is eating-- he now hits the smelt before it gets to the bottom most of the time-- he chases me around the house until i fill his belly full--- def my fav fish ive ever owned--- you have any luck sellin that diamond?


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Awesome rhom... 
Congrads..


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Great rhom mate, really does look very very impressive...........


----------

